# Theres a reason the US mainland was never in any danger of invasion during WWII



## ginscpy

World War II began for the United States when Japanese bombers and midget submarines attackedthe Pacific Fleet at Peartl Harbor, Hawaii.  Several large ships were sunk and many were damaged.  But the Navy quickly grew in strength.

At the end of the war, 24 battleships, 35 aircraft carriers, 77 destroyer escorts, 92 cruisers, 501 destroyers, 406 destroyer escorts, and 262 submarines were in service.

This was the greatest navy that ever sailed the seas.

World Book Encyclopedia  (not Wikipedia)


----------



## ginscpy

We could have breached the English Channel from France.

The Germans  surface navy was pathetic, the Soviets non-existent,  the Japs and Brits respectible - but not realy comparable..........................


----------



## ginscpy

After Pearl Harbor - Japs were reduced to pathetic balloon bombs attacks on US mainland.

imaginary attack on LA due to post PH hysteria


----------



## BolshevikHunter

ginscpy said:


> After Pearl Harbor - Japs were reduced to pathetic balloon bombs attacks on US mainland.
> 
> imaginary attack on LA due to post PH hysteria



Wrong my friend. It wasn't until after The Battle of Midway that The Japenese were reduced to anything less than what we had. In fact, The Japenese had 7 or 8 total carriers, which 6 of them were used to launch the attack on Pearl Harbor. The United States only had 3 in their pacific fleet, which were luckily not docked at Pearl Harbor at the time of the attack. Their whereabouts were unknown to The Japanese after Pearl Harbor until just prior to our attack on Midway. That's what makes their defeat so great, the fact that we still beat them with only 3 Carriers to their 7 or 8 (I can't remember). It was a few big strategic errors by The Imperial Japanese Navy, Our code breakers and a bit of luck that enabled us to achieve victory. Atleast on The Sea anyway.  ~BH


----------



## ginscpy

BolshevikHunter said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor - Japs were reduced to pathetic balloon bombs attacks on US mainland.
> 
> imaginary attack on LA due to post PH hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong my friend. It wasn't until after The Battle of Midway that The Japenese were reduced to anything less than what we had. In fact, The Japenese had 7 or 8 total carriers, which 6 of them were used to launch the attack on Pearl Harbor. The United States only had 3 in their pacific fleet, which were luckily not docked at Pearl Harbor at the time of the attack. Their whereabouts were unknown to The Japanese after Pearl Harbor until just prior to our attack on Midway. That's what makes their defeat so great, the fact that we still beat them with only 3 Carriers to their 7 or 8 (I can't remember). It was a few big strategic errors by The Imperial Japanese Navy, Our code breakers and a bit of luck that enabled us to achieve victory. Atleast on The Sea anyway.  ~BH
Click to expand...


All true what you say.   The World Book article said what the US Navy was at the end of the war.

Even if the Japanese had not been defeated at Midway -doubtfull they could have ever launced a serious attack on the US mainland.


----------



## High_Gravity

ginscpy said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor - Japs were reduced to pathetic balloon bombs attacks on US mainland.
> 
> imaginary attack on LA due to post PH hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong my friend. It wasn't until after The Battle of Midway that The Japenese were reduced to anything less than what we had. In fact, The Japenese had 7 or 8 total carriers, which 6 of them were used to launch the attack on Pearl Harbor. The United States only had 3 in their pacific fleet, which were luckily not docked at Pearl Harbor at the time of the attack. Their whereabouts were unknown to The Japanese after Pearl Harbor until just prior to our attack on Midway. That's what makes their defeat so great, the fact that we still beat them with only 3 Carriers to their 7 or 8 (I can't remember). It was a few big strategic errors by The Imperial Japanese Navy, Our code breakers and a bit of luck that enabled us to achieve victory. Atleast on The Sea anyway.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All true what you say.   The World Book article said what the US Navy was at the end of the war.
> 
> Even if the Japanese had not been defeated at Midway -doubtfull they could have ever launced a serious attack on the US mainland.
Click to expand...


Your saying all this from the comfort of your own home and I bet you have never been to war, if you were around back than I doubt very much you would sit back chillin and say "oh the Japanese are never coming here".


----------



## ginscpy

Was 9 during the Cuban Missle Crises

Thermonuclear War was a very real possibility..................

Recall how fun it was to get out of school classes to go on evacuation drills.


----------



## rightwinger

Logistics


----------



## BolshevikHunter

ginscpy said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Pearl Harbor - Japs were reduced to pathetic balloon bombs attacks on US mainland.
> 
> imaginary attack on LA due to post PH hysteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong my friend. It wasn't until after The Battle of Midway that The Japenese were reduced to anything less than what we had. In fact, The Japenese had 7 or 8 total carriers, which 6 of them were used to launch the attack on Pearl Harbor. The United States only had 3 in their pacific fleet, which were luckily not docked at Pearl Harbor at the time of the attack. Their whereabouts were unknown to The Japanese after Pearl Harbor until just prior to our attack on Midway. That's what makes their defeat so great, the fact that we still beat them with only 3 Carriers to their 7 or 8 (I can't remember). It was a few big strategic errors by The Imperial Japanese Navy, Our code breakers and a bit of luck that enabled us to achieve victory. Atleast on The Sea anyway.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All true what you say.   The World Book article said what the US Navy was at the end of the war.
> 
> Even if the Japanese had not been defeated at Midway -doubtfull they could have ever launced a serious attack on the US mainland.
Click to expand...


I know. And no, The Japanese would have failed miserably had they attempted any attack on The West Coast ect. Yamamoto already knew this and said it himself the best in this quote by him........" You cannot invade America. There is a rifle behind every blade of grass." - Isoroku Yamamoto

A very interesting Man. I read about his life from the time he was a child until he planned Pearl Harbor, and it was a great book. ~BH


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong my friend. It wasn't until after The Battle of Midway that The Japenese were reduced to anything less than what we had. In fact, The Japenese had 7 or 8 total carriers, which 6 of them were used to launch the attack on Pearl Harbor. The United States only had 3 in their pacific fleet, which were luckily not docked at Pearl Harbor at the time of the attack. Their whereabouts were unknown to The Japanese after Pearl Harbor until just prior to our attack on Midway. That's what makes their defeat so great, the fact that we still beat them with only 3 Carriers to their 7 or 8 (I can't remember). It was a few big strategic errors by The Imperial Japanese Navy, Our code breakers and a bit of luck that enabled us to achieve victory. Atleast on The Sea anyway.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All true what you say.   The World Book article said what the US Navy was at the end of the war.
> 
> Even if the Japanese had not been defeated at Midway -doubtfull they could have ever launced a serious attack on the US mainland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. And no, The Japanese would have failed miserably had they attempted any attack on The West Coast ect. Yamamoto already knew this and said it himself the best in this quote by him........" You cannot invade America. There is a rifle behind every blade of grass." - Isoroku Yamamoto
> 
> A very interesting Man. I read about his life from the time he was a child until he planned Pearl Harbor, and it was a great book. ~BH
Click to expand...


Yamamoto never said that

Isoroku Yamamoto - Wikiquote


----------



## rightwinger

*You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass. *
It has been declared this attribution is "unsubstantiated and almost certainly bogus, even though it has been repeated thousands of times in various Internet postings. There is no record of the commander in chief of Japan&#8217;s wartime fleet ever saying it.", according to Brooks Jackson in "Misquoting Yamamoto" at Factcheck.org (11 May 2009)


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> All true what you say.   The World Book article said what the US Navy was at the end of the war.
> 
> Even if the Japanese had not been defeated at Midway -doubtfull they could have ever launced a serious attack on the US mainland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. And no, The Japanese would have failed miserably had they attempted any attack on The West Coast ect. Yamamoto already knew this and said it himself the best in this quote by him........" You cannot invade America. There is a rifle behind every blade of grass." - Isoroku Yamamoto
> 
> A very interesting Man. I read about his life from the time he was a child until he planned Pearl Harbor, and it was a great book. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yamamoto never said that
> 
> Isoroku Yamamoto - Wikiquote
Click to expand...


Yeah I heard that. John Deane Potter disagrees. Wikiquotes? Is that the know all and end all? No. ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> *You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass. *
> It has been declared this attribution is "unsubstantiated and almost certainly bogus, even though it *has been repeated thousands of times in various Internet postings*. There is no record of the commander in chief of Japans wartime fleet ever saying it.", according to Brooks Jackson in "Misquoting Yamamoto" at Factcheck.org (11 May 2009)



I didn't know that they had internet postings back in 1965? John Deane Potter researched Yamamato's entire life while writing his book Yamamato 'the man who menaced America', and spoke with many people who were around him during the War. Fact is, You have no way of proving that he didn't say it either. You can believe some revisionist bullcrap, but I choose to believe what was mentioned in a book by a Man who did his homework. ~BH


----------



## zzzz

Well one thing is for sure. Today there is not a rifle behind every blade of glass. Half of those people who do have guns could not hit the side of barn let alone and enemy soldier. And with the gun laws it would probably be illegal to fire on an invader!


----------



## ginscpy

Russia had zero/nada surface navy in WW2 - of course land-locked countries don't really need them.  Had a sizable air force -but their planes were garbage. 

Very one-dimensianal.


----------



## ginscpy

John Paul Jones took the Revolution to the Brits.

Shelled the British coast.

Must have been as embarrssing as hell to the brits...........

They never bothered US again after we punked them in the Battleof NO.

Supported the Confederacy...................................


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass. *
> It has been declared this attribution is "unsubstantiated and almost certainly bogus, even though it *has been repeated thousands of times in various Internet postings*. There is no record of the commander in chief of Japans wartime fleet ever saying it.", according to Brooks Jackson in "Misquoting Yamamoto" at Factcheck.org (11 May 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that they had internet postings back in 1965? John Deane Potter researched Yamamato's entire life while writing his book Yamamato 'the man who menaced America', and spoke with many people who were around him during the War. Fact is, You have no way of proving that he didn't say it either. You can believe some revisionist bullcrap, but I choose to believe what was mentioned in a book by a Man who did his homework. ~BH
Click to expand...


Ball is now in your court to provide a source of when he said it and where

The quote makes no sense for Yamamoto to say.  Until you can support your quote we have to take it as FAIL


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass. *
> It has been declared this attribution is "unsubstantiated and almost certainly bogus, even though it *has been repeated thousands of times in various Internet postings*. There is no record of the commander in chief of Japans wartime fleet ever saying it.", according to Brooks Jackson in "Misquoting Yamamoto" at Factcheck.org (11 May 2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that they had internet postings back in 1965? John Deane Potter researched Yamamato's entire life while writing his book Yamamato 'the man who menaced America', and spoke with many people who were around him during the War. Fact is, You have no way of proving that he didn't say it either. You can believe some revisionist bullcrap, but I choose to believe what was mentioned in a book by a Man who did his homework. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ball is now in your court to provide a source of when he said it and where
> 
> The quote makes no sense for Yamamoto to say.  Until you can support your quote we have to take it as FAIL
Click to expand...


El WrongO bro. BH doesn't FAIL. You're an idiot. Buy the book, there is no online record of it like I told you in the other thread. You're the failure, because you can't prove that he didn't say it. Yet, an Author (Robert Deane Potter) who interviewed those who served with Yamamato was told that. The Book was copywrited in 1965. Yeah, He had some pro gun rights motive? LMAO!!! You're a fucking moron. 

Truth is, You can't prove that he didn't say it. You're so consumed with your mentally deranged anti-2nd Amendment agenda that your dumb ass would see a pro gun right motive in between a peanut butter & jelly sandwich.  ~BH


----------



## whitehall

Too far. The Japanese were able to sail half way across the Pacific and attack Pearl Harbor maybe on invitation or at the very least the criminal negligence of the FDR administration. Unless they had a base of operations near the US mainland they had no hope of getting close to the US. The same thing goes for Germany but their submarines operated within spitting distance of North Carolina.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

whitehall said:


> Too far. The Japanese were able to sail half way across the Pacific and attack Pearl Harbor maybe on invitation or at the very least the criminal negligence of the FDR administration. Unless they had a base of operations near the US mainland they had no hope of getting close to the US. The same thing goes for Germany but their submarines operated within spitting distance of North Carolina.



I agree. Maybe the so-called 'rightwinger', can elaborate on your FDR assumption? = I doubt it. I am sure that he will find that you have some pro 2nd amendment agenda by bashing the poor little innocent, internationalist pig FDR. ~BH


----------



## whitehall

BolshevikHunter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too far. The Japanese were able to sail half way across the Pacific and attack Pearl Harbor maybe on invitation or at the very least the criminal negligence of the FDR administration. Unless they had a base of operations near the US mainland they had no hope of getting close to the US. The same thing goes for Germany but their submarines operated within spitting distance of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Maybe the so-called 'rightwinger', can elaborate on your FDR assumption? = I doubt it. I am sure that he will find that you have some pro 2nd amendment agenda by bashing the poor little innocent, internationalist pig FDR. ~BH
Click to expand...


The strategy on the left regarding the Pearl Harbor issue seems to rely on name calling and hysterics rather than arguing about facts. COS Marshall had the chance to notify Pearl a couple of hours before the attack but he stalled until the Army message center conveniently went down. He sent a telegram which arrived at the same time Zeroes were strafing the Island. Navy commanders were sacked when they suggested that the Fleet be moved to a safer area near the mainland. FDR and Marshall managed to blame subordinates for their own mistakes which is what cowards do. If FDR invited the attack he is guilty of treason and if he didn't invite the attack he is guilty of criminal negligence.


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too far. The Japanese were able to sail half way across the Pacific and attack Pearl Harbor maybe on invitation or at the very least the criminal negligence of the FDR administration. Unless they had a base of operations near the US mainland they had no hope of getting close to the US. The same thing goes for Germany but their submarines operated within spitting distance of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Maybe the so-called 'rightwinger', can elaborate on your FDR assumption? = I doubt it. I am sure that he will find that you have some pro 2nd amendment agenda by bashing the poor little innocent, internationalist pig FDR. ~BH
Click to expand...


I can comment....

9-11 truthers circa 1941


----------



## zzzz

The result would have still  been a Japanese victory at Pearl Harbor if we were prepared for them. It was proven in the war that experienced pilots (The Japanese) would defeat inexperienced pilots (US pilots) and that is all we had. Plus the aircraft we had was inferior to the Zero at that time. Anti aircraft were not very accurate. Even though we lost may men and ships, the BB's were obsolete already and the carriers were already safe. Makes one wonder why the carriers were at sea though.

Pearl also provided the US with a rallying cry and the raw emotion needed to carry a war for 4 years.


----------



## whitehall

zzzz said:


> The result would have still  been a Japanese victory at Pearl Harbor if we were prepared for them. It was proven in the war that experienced pilots (The Japanese) would defeat inexperienced pilots (US pilots) and that is all we had. Plus the aircraft we had was inferior to the Zero at that time. Anti aircraft were not very accurate. Even though we lost may men and ships, the BB's were obsolete already and the carriers were already safe. Makes one wonder why the carriers were at sea though.
> 
> Pearl also provided the US with a rallying cry and the raw emotion needed to carry a war for 4 years.




"Japanese had more experienced pilots"? Interesting post war analysis when the consensus by what passed for military intelligence in those days indicated that the Japanese were nearsighted little yellow people who were poor in math skills and couldn't make a plane that would fly or a ship that would float without capsizing. Profound ingrained ignorant racism is perhaps the only excuse that the FDR administration had. One thing is sure that the Sailors caught below decks on the Arizona would have been at their battle stations if Marshall had just picked up that phone.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too far. The Japanese were able to sail half way across the Pacific and attack Pearl Harbor maybe on invitation or at the very least the criminal negligence of the FDR administration. Unless they had a base of operations near the US mainland they had no hope of getting close to the US. The same thing goes for Germany but their submarines operated within spitting distance of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Maybe the so-called 'rightwinger', can elaborate on your FDR assumption? = I doubt it. I am sure that he will find that you have some pro 2nd amendment agenda by bashing the poor little innocent, internationalist pig FDR. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can comment....
> 
> 9-11 truthers circa 1941
Click to expand...


That's as good as you got? Pathetic bro. A Fucking weak minded response and nothing short of PATHETIC. You're a joke. Luckily, everyone can see it for themselves.  ~BH


----------



## BolshevikHunter

whitehall said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too far. The Japanese were able to sail half way across the Pacific and attack Pearl Harbor maybe on invitation or at the very least the criminal negligence of the FDR administration. Unless they had a base of operations near the US mainland they had no hope of getting close to the US. The same thing goes for Germany but their submarines operated within spitting distance of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Maybe the so-called 'rightwinger', can elaborate on your FDR assumption? = I doubt it. I am sure that he will find that you have some pro 2nd amendment agenda by bashing the poor little innocent, internationalist pig FDR. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The strategy on the left regarding the Pearl Harbor issue seems to rely on name calling and hysterics rather than arguing about facts. COS Marshall had the chance to notify Pearl a couple of hours before the attack but he stalled until the Army message center conveniently went down. He sent a telegram which arrived at the same time Zeroes were strafing the Island. Navy commanders were sacked when they suggested that the Fleet be moved to a safer area near the mainland. FDR and Marshall managed to blame subordinates for their own mistakes which is what cowards do. If FDR invited the attack he is guilty of treason and if he didn't invite the attack he is guilty of criminal negligence.
Click to expand...


I agree 100%. FDR and others knew what was gonna happen. They desired a pretext to War. ~BH


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Maybe the so-called 'rightwinger', can elaborate on your FDR assumption? = I doubt it. I am sure that he will find that you have some pro 2nd amendment agenda by bashing the poor little innocent, internationalist pig FDR. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy on the left regarding the Pearl Harbor issue seems to rely on name calling and hysterics rather than arguing about facts. COS Marshall had the chance to notify Pearl a couple of hours before the attack but he stalled until the Army message center conveniently went down. He sent a telegram which arrived at the same time Zeroes were strafing the Island. Navy commanders were sacked when they suggested that the Fleet be moved to a safer area near the mainland. FDR and Marshall managed to blame subordinates for their own mistakes which is what cowards do. If FDR invited the attack he is guilty of treason and if he didn't invite the attack he is guilty of criminal negligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. FDR and others knew what was gonna happen. They desired a pretext to War. ~BH
Click to expand...


  truther


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy on the left regarding the Pearl Harbor issue seems to rely on name calling and hysterics rather than arguing about facts. COS Marshall had the chance to notify Pearl a couple of hours before the attack but he stalled until the Army message center conveniently went down. He sent a telegram which arrived at the same time Zeroes were strafing the Island. Navy commanders were sacked when they suggested that the Fleet be moved to a safer area near the mainland. FDR and Marshall managed to blame subordinates for their own mistakes which is what cowards do. If FDR invited the attack he is guilty of treason and if he didn't invite the attack he is guilty of criminal negligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. FDR and others knew what was gonna happen. They desired a pretext to War. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> truther
Click to expand...


Follower.  ~BH


----------



## Toro

Well, all that and _we are on the other side of the planet!_


----------



## whitehall

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy on the left regarding the Pearl Harbor issue seems to rely on name calling and hysterics rather than arguing about facts. COS Marshall had the chance to notify Pearl a couple of hours before the attack but he stalled until the Army message center conveniently went down. He sent a telegram which arrived at the same time Zeroes were strafing the Island. Navy commanders were sacked when they suggested that the Fleet be moved to a safer area near the mainland. FDR and Marshall managed to blame subordinates for their own mistakes which is what cowards do. If FDR invited the attack he is guilty of treason and if he didn't invite the attack he is guilty of criminal negligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. FDR and others knew what was gonna happen. They desired a pretext to War. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> truther
Click to expand...




Brilliant comeback alleged right-winger. The winking smiley-face was a nice feature. I rest my case about left wing arguments concerning Pearl Harbor.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

whitehall said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. FDR and others knew what was gonna happen. They desired a pretext to War. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truther
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant comeback alleged right-winger. The winking smiley-face was a nice feature. I rest my case about left wing arguments concerning Pearl Harbor.
Click to expand...


This fucker, while an ok guy on a personal level, is the definition of spin artist. Either he has an agenda, or he's actually mentally ill enough to attempt to convince us all that he actually believes the load of bullshit that leaves his finger tips here day in and day out. Not always, but nevertheless here in this thread for sure.  ~BH


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> truther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant comeback alleged right-winger. The winking smiley-face was a nice feature. I rest my case about left wing arguments concerning Pearl Harbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This fucker, while an ok guy on a personal level, is the definition of spin artist. Either he has an agenda, or he's actually mentally ill enough to attempt to convince us all that he actually believes the load of bullshit that leaves his finger tips here day in and day out. Not always, but nevertheless here in this thread for sure.  ~BH
Click to expand...


Still waiting for your quote......
Could it be its not there?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant comeback alleged right-winger. The winking smiley-face was a nice feature. I rest my case about left wing arguments concerning Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fucker, while an ok guy on a personal level, is the definition of spin artist. Either he has an agenda, or he's actually mentally ill enough to attempt to convince us all that he actually believes the load of bullshit that leaves his finger tips here day in and day out. Not always, but nevertheless here in this thread for sure.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your quote......
> Could it be its not there?
Click to expand...


No not at all. It could be that I have been offline a few days, and I am only half way through the book. Either way, If I fail to find it, I will show honor and expose myself here in this thread. However, if my memory serves me right, it will be you who will eventually be exposed because you made the mistake of confusing the "Rifle behind every blade of grass comment" with the "Awaking a sleeping Giant" comment, which is universally looked at as being not true. I think the root of it all though is your obsession with thinking everything has a political agenda. Again, Patience my dumbshit.  ~BH


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> This fucker, while an ok guy on a personal level, is the definition of spin artist. Either he has an agenda, or he's actually mentally ill enough to attempt to convince us all that he actually believes the load of bullshit that leaves his finger tips here day in and day out. Not always, but nevertheless here in this thread for sure.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your quote......
> Could it be its not there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not at all. It could be that I have been offline a few days, and I am only half way through the book. Either way, If I fail to find it, I will show honor and expose myself here in this thread. However, if my memory serves me right, it will be you who will eventually be exposed because you made the mistake of confusing the "Rifle behind every blade of grass comment" with the "Awaking a sleeping Giant" comment, which is universally looked at as being not true. I think the root of it all though is your obsession with thinking everything has a political agenda. Again, Patience my dumbshit.  ~BH
Click to expand...


Fair enough...

I think we see a trend of Yamamoto being misquoted. I never said that you had a political agenda. Only those who made up the quote and attributed it to Yamamoto


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your quote......
> Could it be its not there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not at all. It could be that I have been offline a few days, and I am only half way through the book. Either way, If I fail to find it, I will show honor and expose myself here in this thread. However, if my memory serves me right, it will be you who will eventually be exposed because you made the mistake of confusing the "Rifle behind every blade of grass comment" with the "Awaking a sleeping Giant" comment, which is universally looked at as being not true. I think the root of it all though is your obsession with thinking everything has a political agenda. Again, Patience my dumbshit.  ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough...
> 
> I think we see a trend of Yamamoto being misquoted. I never said that you had a political agenda. Only those who made up the quote and attributed it to Yamamoto
Click to expand...


While searching the subject I honestly witnessed SOME people using it for political points, but I do not yet believe that the original quote, when it was made, had anything to do with politics but more to do with the truth. We'll see I guess. ~BH


----------



## ginscpy

advantages of 2 oceans 

Krauts  coulndt evencross theenglish channell m uch l lessthe Atlantic.


As forfor Japs crossing to the US West Coast


----------



## BolshevikHunter

BolshevikHunter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No not at all. It could be that I have been offline a few days, and I am only half way through the book. Either way, If I fail to find it, I will show honor and expose myself here in this thread. However, if my memory serves me right, it will be you who will eventually be exposed because you made the mistake of confusing the "Rifle behind every blade of grass comment" with the "Awaking a sleeping Giant" comment, which is universally looked at as being not true. I think the root of it all though is your obsession with thinking everything has a political agenda. Again, Patience my dumbshit.  ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough...
> 
> I think we see a trend of Yamamoto being misquoted. I never said that you had a political agenda. Only those who made up the quote and attributed it to Yamamoto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While searching the subject I honestly witnessed SOME people using it for political points, but I do not yet believe that the original quote, when it was made, had anything to do with politics but more to do with the truth. We'll see I guess. ~BH
Click to expand...


rw, Just got back here. Well I finally got around to finishing re-reading the book and was unable to locate where he said that, Course I was speed reading so I could have missed it I suppose. However, I am a Man of my word. So, Basically I couldn't prove it. You may have won that part of the debate, but you will never convince me that it was invented for a pro 2nd Amendment political agenda. ~BH


----------



## rightwinger

BolshevikHunter said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough...
> 
> I think we see a trend of Yamamoto being misquoted. I never said that you had a political agenda. Only those who made up the quote and attributed it to Yamamoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While searching the subject I honestly witnessed SOME people using it for political points, but I do not yet believe that the original quote, when it was made, had anything to do with politics but more to do with the truth. We'll see I guess. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rw, Just got back here. Well I finally got around to finishing re-reading the book and was unable to locate where he said that, Course I was speed reading so I could have missed it I suppose. However, I am a Man of my word. So, Basically I couldn't prove it. You may have won that part of the debate, but you will never convince me that it was invented for a pro 2nd Amendment political agenda. ~BH
Click to expand...


Fair enough

I respect your honesty. No gloating here


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rightwinger said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> While searching the subject I honestly witnessed SOME people using it for political points, but I do not yet believe that the original quote, when it was made, had anything to do with politics but more to do with the truth. We'll see I guess. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rw, Just got back here. Well I finally got around to finishing re-reading the book and was unable to locate where he said that, Course I was speed reading so I could have missed it I suppose. However, I am a Man of my word. So, Basically I couldn't prove it. You may have won that part of the debate, but you will never convince me that it was invented for a pro 2nd Amendment political agenda. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> I respect your honesty. No gloating here
Click to expand...


I don't care that you and I disagree politically. I think you're a good guy and a very reasonable person. It was fun though. See yuh around bro.  ~BH


----------



## Toronado3800

BolshevikHunter said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Maybe the so-called 'rightwinger', can elaborate on your FDR assumption? = I doubt it. I am sure that he will find that you have some pro 2nd amendment agenda by bashing the poor little innocent, internationalist pig FDR. ~BH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strategy on the left regarding the Pearl Harbor issue seems to rely on name calling and hysterics rather than arguing about facts. COS Marshall had the chance to notify Pearl a couple of hours before the attack but he stalled until the Army message center conveniently went down. He sent a telegram which arrived at the same time Zeroes were strafing the Island. Navy commanders were sacked when they suggested that the Fleet be moved to a safer area near the mainland. FDR and Marshall managed to blame subordinates for their own mistakes which is what cowards do. If FDR invited the attack he is guilty of treason and if he didn't invite the attack he is guilty of criminal negligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. FDR and others knew what was gonna happen. They desired a pretext to War. ~BH
Click to expand...


I do not disagree sir but feel I have a slightly different opinion on FDR's desired outcome.

Much Churchill across the water who had been at war with a modern enemy for two years FDR underestimatdd the power of aircraft. The Pacific Fleet was in the right place but oops, lost the battle as well as the Repulse and Prince of Wales lost theirs.

Thank you.


----------



## TheBrain

we got lucky that our aircraft carriers were out to sea at the time of the attack. By Dec 1941. the battleship was of limited strategic use, so their loss while tragic was not more than a psychological loss. Had we lost our aircraft carriers though.. Well we still would have won the war due to our massive industrial complex, but it would have taken years longer.


----------



## Snapdragon

It is true there was no serious attack on mainland USA by the Japanese. However there was one attack - The bombardment of Fort Stevens, Oregon in June 1942. It was a very minor attack. Also the only mainland deaths due to enemy attacks during WWII happened in Oregon - from Japanese Fugo bombing balloons. A woman and five kids found one of the balloons while on a church picnic, moved it, and it exploded.


----------



## regent

The Japanese high command knew they would not win the war, but hoped to continue it until America tired and would agree to peace terms in which Japan would acquire areas with much needed Pacific resources.
And America also knew the Japanese might attack, why else all the warnings DC sent out, the problem was where and when would the attack fall. Our military was unprepared, even some time after Pearl, MacArthur's airforce was caught on the ground and destroyed. Kimmel, Short and MacArthur should all have been relieved but with Mac in the Philippines, and our only hero, he had to be given a role. Bad decision.
Pearl Harbor has been investigated how many times now, probably by Republicans the most, and what were the results of all those investigations?


----------



## Old Rocks

ginscpy said:


> Was 9 during the Cuban Missle Crises
> 
> Thermonuclear War was a very real possibility..................
> 
> Recall how fun it was to get out of school classes to go on evacuation drills.



Was on base and in uniform then. A lot of puckered sphincters. The day we stopped the Soviet ships off of Cuba, many of us wondered if the last thing we would see was a very bright flash.


----------



## regent

Old Rocks said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was 9 during the Cuban Missle Crises
> 
> Thermonuclear War was a very real possibility..................
> 
> Recall how fun it was to get out of school classes to go on evacuation drills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on base and in uniform then. A lot of puckered sphincters. The day we stopped the Soviet ships off of Cuba, many of us wondered if the last thing we would see was a very bright flash.
Click to expand...


I remember well driving to work and picking out my foxholes as I drove. There were some lessons to be learned from Hiroshima and I would use those lessons, and who knows?


----------



## whitehall

An entire US Army was captured in the Pacific about four months after Pearl Harbor and German Subs were sinking American ships within sight of the North Carolina Outer Banks. It was the incredible industrial might of the United States that won the War despite the negligence of the FDR administration in the months and years leading up to WW2.


----------



## rightwinger

whitehall said:


> An entire US Army was captured in the Pacific about four months after Pearl Harbor and German Subs were sinking American ships within sight of the North Carolina Outer Banks. It was the incredible industrial might of the United States that won the War despite the negligence of the FDR administration in the months and years leading up to WW2.



FDR was fighting a reluctant Congress in escalating our military buildup. There was still strong backing for isolationism at all costs. 

MacArthur botched his defense of the Phillipines but may have been unable to hold back Japanese forces with the army he had.


----------



## regent

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> An entire US Army was captured in the Pacific about four months after Pearl Harbor and German Subs were sinking American ships within sight of the North Carolina Outer Banks. It was the incredible industrial might of the United States that won the War despite the negligence of the FDR administration in the months and years leading up to WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was fighting a reluctant Congress in escalating our military buildup. There was still strong backing for isolationism at all costs.
> 
> MacArthur botched his defense of the Phillipines but may have been unable to hold back Japanese forces with the army he had.
Click to expand...


MacArthur, when in Australia, became furious when he learned Wainwright had surrendered. As I remember he blocked the medal of honor for Wainwright because of his displeasure. MacArthur was a bundle of ego and that ego may have cost many American lives.


----------



## rightwinger

regent said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> An entire US Army was captured in the Pacific about four months after Pearl Harbor and German Subs were sinking American ships within sight of the North Carolina Outer Banks. It was the incredible industrial might of the United States that won the War despite the negligence of the FDR administration in the months and years leading up to WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was fighting a reluctant Congress in escalating our military buildup. There was still strong backing for isolationism at all costs.
> 
> MacArthur botched his defense of the Phillipines but may have been unable to hold back Japanese forces with the army he had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MacArthur, when in Australia, became furious when he learned Wainwright had surrendered. As I remember he blocked the medal of honor for Wainwright because of his displeasure. MacArthur was a bundle of ego and that ego may have cost many American lives.
Click to expand...


His "I shall return" pledge cost tens of thousands of lives in recapturing the Phillipines when it wasn't critical for the defeat of Japan


----------



## Political Junky

ginscpy said:


> advantages of 2 oceans
> 
> Krauts  coulndt evencross theenglish channell m uch l lessthe Atlantic.
> 
> 
> As forfor Japs crossing to the US West Coast


German subs were on the Atlantic coast and the Gulf of Mexico firing on our ships. Japanese subs were on the Pacific coast. One can still see the bunkers we built on the Atlantic, Pacific, and Gulf coasts.


----------



## rightwinger

Political Junky said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> advantages of 2 oceans
> 
> Krauts  coulndt evencross theenglish channell m uch l lessthe Atlantic.
> 
> 
> As forfor Japs crossing to the US West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> German subs were on the Atlantic coast and the Gulf of Mexico firing on our ships. Japanese subs were on the Pacific coast. One can still see the bunkers we built on the Atlantic, Pacific, and Gulf coasts.
Click to expand...


However, there was never any threat of invasion


----------



## regent

We know today there was no threat of invasion, but not then. A Japanese sub shelled an oil field near Santa Barbara, there was a blackout along the coast and some people were pretty fearful of invasion. After Pearl, who knew what the Japanese were capable of, at least the civilian population, and they did invade Alaska.


----------



## namvet

ginscpy said:


> advantages of 2 oceans
> 
> Krauts  coulndt evencross theenglish channell m uch l lessthe Atlantic.
> 
> 
> As forfor Japs crossing to the US West Coast



look up operation drumbeat


----------



## rightwinger

namvet said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> advantages of 2 oceans
> 
> Krauts  coulndt evencross theenglish channell m uch l lessthe Atlantic.
> 
> 
> As forfor Japs crossing to the US West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look up operation drumbeat
Click to expand...


Submarines have 20-30 men on them

Not exactly an invasion force.  Most of those submarines litter the bottom of the Atlantic


----------



## namvet

rightwinger said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> advantages of 2 oceans
> 
> Krauts  coulndt evencross theenglish channell m uch l lessthe Atlantic.
> 
> 
> As forfor Japs crossing to the US West Coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look up operation drumbeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Submarines have 20-30 men on them
> 
> Not exactly an invasion force.  Most of those submarines litter the bottom of the Atlantic
Click to expand...


wasn't intended to. depending on the boat 50-75 men but they came close to sinking the entire US merchant marine. Geography's what saved our ass.


----------



## Peach

whitehall said:


> An entire US Army was captured in the Pacific about four months after Pearl Harbor and German Subs were sinking American ships within sight of the North Carolina Outer Banks. It was the incredible industrial might of the United States that won the War despite the negligence of the FDR administration in the months and years leading up to WW2.



NEGLIGENCE of FDR? This is as absurd as "FDR did nothing to stop the Holocaust". Thank the ISOLATIONIST right for US lack of preparation. AND for the late entry of the US into the fight against the AXIS.


----------



## USMCSergeant

The McCollum memo declassified in 1994 outlines 8 acts that could provoke Japan into declaring war, it just so happens we did all eight.
I think FDR wanted the US to be involved in this war.  I do not think he predicted or knew about the Pearl Harbor attack, but was backing Japan into a corner and they responded tragically.

One perspective is given by Vice Admiral Frank E. Beatty, who at the time of the Pearl Harbor attack was an aide to the Secretary of the Navy Frank Knox and was very close to President Franklin D. Roosevelt's inner circle, with perspicuous remarks as:

"Prior to December 7, it was evident even to me... that we were pushing Japan into a corner. I believed that it was the desire of President Roosevelt, and Prime Minister Churchill that we get into the war, as they felt the Allies could not win without us and all our efforts to cause the Germans to declare war on us failed; the conditions we imposed upon Japan&#8212;to get out of China, for example&#8212;were so severe that we knew that nation could not accept them. We were forcing her so severely that we could have known that she would react toward the United States. All her preparations in a military way&#8212;and we knew their over-all import&#8212;pointed that way."


----------



## regent

Japan never intended to invade the US, nor did she expect to win the war. Japan did believe America would soon tire of the war and the casualties we would be taking in the Pacific and come to some kind of settlement with Japan. In the settlement Japan would get the oil it needed and couldn't operate its navy without. It would also receive other European colonies in the Pacific.


----------



## Political Junky

Why were Japanese submarines off the west coast of the US during WW2?


----------



## Ringel05

whitehall said:


> An entire US Army was captured in the Pacific about four months after Pearl Harbor and German Subs were sinking American ships within sight of the North Carolina Outer Banks. It was the incredible industrial might of the United States that won the War despite the negligence of the FDR administration in the months and years leading up to WW2.



Negligence??  FDR had already steered us in the direction of war production with Lend Lease, ramping up American industry towards war production.  Under his orders we had drawn up "contingency plans" for getting involved in the war, not that any of those plans were truly realistic, our intelligence capabilities weren't all that good at the time.  A lot of what FDR did to ready us for war would have earned him an impeachment if it came to light during his presidency.  At the very least he would have lost the next election. 
Where we really were lacking was in our over confidence and lack of a proper logistics system which became painfully evident during Operation Torch.


----------



## regent

The America-Firsters, and Republicans were isolationist. as was much of America, and fought FDR on every step to rearm the nation. The battle to rearm America is not even debatable; it's all in the history books and public record for all to check on.  FDR even bypassed Congress by sending fifty destroyers to Britain. Reading some of the speeches by Republicans on LendLease is indicative of the whole battle. But in the end Congress ended up giving FDR lend lease and America's first peace time draft, and Republicans ended up nominating a candidate that was not an isolationist.


----------



## SayMyName

Two big oceans. That is why we were pretty safe all of these years.


----------



## notatallanti

It must be obvious that logistically, even today for the most advanced foe imaginable, a real invasion of North America is impossible. Even if the US were totally asleep while the enemy approached, how many troops could be transported? Enough to overcome a population of 300,000,000? Whatever one's position on arms and training, there are a huge number that would turn out to resist as civilians, and the air and land forces are gigantic. 
It was never in the cards that Germany or Japan would invade, much less conquer, America.


----------



## editec

> *Theres a reason the US mainland was never in any danger of invasion during WWII *




My guess would be because the Japs weren't nuts.

Even assuming they could have landed, there is no way they could have occupied this nation and held onto it and _they KNEW it._


----------



## rightwinger

notatallanti said:


> It must be obvious that logistically, even today for the most advanced foe imaginable, a real invasion of North America is impossible. Even if the US were totally asleep while the enemy approached, how many troops could be transported? Enough to overcome a population of 300,000,000? Whatever one's position on arms and training, there are a huge number that would turn out to resist as civilians, and the air and land forces are gigantic.
> It was never in the cards that Germany or Japan would invade, much less conquer, America.



An invading army could handle civilians but would be unable to be logistically supported over those great distances. The US has very few Army Divisions near our coasts. You could land a small force, but would face armed soldiers within a week. Also, with satellites, there would be no surprise that an invasion force is on it's way


----------

